# Maiden Voyage in our New Outback



## Don & Sherlene (Mar 14, 2004)

Well, here we go..it's our first trip in our new camper and we're headed to a spot nearby for a little R&R with kids in tow. Our camp site is on a beautiful lake and there are lots of trees.









We'll let ya know if we experience any problems. Not expecting any, but...

We're really looking forward to it...sunny with highs in the mid 70s..









Have a great weekend everyone!








Sherlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Enjoy! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Don & Sherlene (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Last weekend we were at a local state park and yesterday we returned from the Gulf Coast (Gulf Shores AL). During both trips it was like open house - people stopping by to check out the new Outback..and they liked what they saw. One lady even asked if she could have my Outback brochure which I gave to her!! I felt like an Outback salesperson!!









We are really enjoying this camper. We go back to Gulf Shores on April 7th - 11th.









We didn't experience any major problems..and the '03 Dodge Ram 2500 pulled her like it had nothing behind it...Hope everyone is enjoying their Outbacks as well. It's all worth it.

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My mother in law lives in Gulf Shores. My dear, dear mother in law. Come to think of it, thats why we live in CT.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

oh man Tim, careful.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Get used to showing your trailer! Same thing happens to me. Parked at home, I gave my friends, neighbors, family, & mailman tours! It sure is fun to watch everyones reaction!









Gotta love it!


----------

